# Yngwie tears it up on acoustic



## distressed_romeo (Apr 25, 2007)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WpDblDia5TE&mode=related&search=

I've always enjoyed this element of his playing. It's a pity he's never done more in this style.

Interestingly, Troy Grady's claimed in interviews that Yngwie's picking style and approach to fingering is very similar to gypsy jazz, and when you listen to him on the acoustic it's believable...


----------



## Chris (Apr 25, 2007)

That would have been ultimate if he dropped all of the "look at how fast I can smoke arpeggios up the neck" shit out of it.


----------



## TomAwesome (Apr 25, 2007)

As a guitarist, I'm impressed. As a musician and as a fan of music, I got bored pretty quickly. Pretty much what Chris said. Also, that guitar sounded like shit when he was shredding on it.


----------



## subatomicsatan (Apr 25, 2007)

Umm...when he actually did some "fingerstyle" there, it was really quite sloppy.


----------



## SevenDeadly (Apr 25, 2007)

Yngwie is a joke to me, and he's so fat now, but still tries to wear leather pants from the 80's.


----------



## Bobby (Apr 25, 2007)

Sounded like shit. Kinda like a bowel movement.


----------



## Alpo (Apr 25, 2007)

The intro to "Black Star" is what got me into classical guitar.  Yngwie used to be absolutely phenomenal. His lead tone on "Trilogy" made my already huge 7-string strat GAS even more unbearable.


----------



## The Dark Wolf (Apr 25, 2007)

Slagging the Yng!? Time to unleash the fucking fury! 



Seriously I loved every second of it. Heck with Yngwie naysayers (although I address that to none in particular), and declare I totally dig it. 

Thanks DR (although I've seen this vid many times, and have the DVD.)



I like this idiot's comments - 

_Uhh....I can pick fast. Give me another month, and I'll be able to play like that. It's not that amazing._

A month and he can play like Yngwie.  Yeah, ok.


----------



## distressed_romeo (Apr 25, 2007)

The Dark Wolf said:


> I like this idiots comments -
> 
> _Uhh....I can pick fast. Give me another month, and I'll be able to play like that. It's not that amazing._
> 
> A month and he can play like Yngwie.  Yeah, ok.



It's probably a fourteen-year old boy whose mommy's told him he's wonderful.


----------



## Naren (Apr 27, 2007)

The Dark Wolf said:


> Slagging the Yng!? Time to unleash the fucking fury!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 Agreed on all points. This is off of the G3 in Denver DVD I have. I've always enjoyed that part of the show.

And, yet again, another example of how 98.9% of youtubers are incompetent foooooools.


----------



## Desecrated (Apr 27, 2007)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MFHj_VoMYwI

little low in volume, but a little better then the previous clip.


----------



## JPMDan (Apr 27, 2007)

Desecrated said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MFHj_VoMYwI
> 
> little low in volume, but a little better then the previous clip.


 

Excellent clip man I dig it alot!


----------



## Wiz (May 28, 2007)

I loved that clip, that was actually a very good acoustic piece. There are others out there that are kind of boring but this one is


----------



## eelblack2 (Jun 27, 2007)

A pick on a nylon string makes me cringe. Impress me by playing those same runs with reststroke plz.


----------



## Ancestor (Jun 30, 2007)

Pretty cool. I like his electric playing a lot better and tend to fast forward when the acoustic stuff comes up.  But, it's still Yng. I remember when I first heard him shredding on acoustic and I thought, "This is just not fair." Hahaha!


----------



## distressed_romeo (Jun 30, 2007)

eelblack2 said:


> A pick on a nylon string makes me cringe. Impress me by playing those same runs with reststroke plz.



Listen to John McLaughlin and then repeat that statement...

Personally I like both pick and picado technique for nylon-string leads...


----------



## Shawn (Jul 1, 2007)

Finally checked out this vid. I've never been huge into him but i've always known how impressive he is and this was impressive, very cool.


----------



## eelblack2 (Jul 2, 2007)

distressed_romeo said:


> Listen to John McLaughlin and then repeat that statement...
> 
> Personally I like both pick and picado technique for nylon-string leads...



Oh I dont deny that, Ive worshipped at the McLaughlin altar as well, its just the solo classical guitarist background that makes it hard for me to digest nylon string from a picked single line perspective.


----------



## playstopause (Jul 2, 2007)

Desecrated said:


> little low in volume, but a little better then the previous clip.



That's snappy sound when he plays is SO irritating (to me).
The Ovation might add to it.


----------



## Drew (Jul 3, 2007)

eelblack2 said:


> A pick on a nylon string makes me cringe. Impress me by playing those same runs with reststroke plz.



Dude, I love playing picked runs on nylon strings. I don't care if it's traditional or not - it sounds fuckin' cool.


----------



## spkenn5 (Jul 3, 2007)

SevenDeadly said:


> Yngwie is a joke to me, and he's so fat now, but still tries to wear leather pants from the 80's.



lol

i still love you yng! you're cool ahhaha


----------



## TonyFlyingSquirrel (Jul 6, 2007)

TomAwesome said:


> As a guitarist, I'm impressed. As a musician and as a fan of music, I got bored pretty quickly. Pretty much what Chris said. Also, that guitar sounded like shit when he was shredding on it.



That drunk hasn't changed in 20+ years. After _Odyssey_, I let go of him, it all sounded the same.


----------



## playstopause (Jul 6, 2007)

TomAwesome said:


> Also, that guitar sounded like shit when he was shredding on it.



Just read that post.
Glad to see i'm not the only one thinking it sounds like "snippy" like ass.


----------



## kmanick (Jul 9, 2007)

I was at the G3 (when it was in Boston) Yngwie is Yngwie.
You either love him or you don't. (I'm a lover,) I don't listen to a lot of Yngwie anymore but when I do,it's always a reminder to me of how much I suck next to
a "real shredder".

it sounds better when you can watch the whole song all the way


----------



## T_money419 (Jul 22, 2007)

Check out the tonality


----------



## neon_black88 (Jul 26, 2007)

I like the song to but I HATE that picking noise, its not completely horrible exept for the fact hes playing constant single line leads and that sound just starts picking at your brain


----------



## playstopause (Jul 26, 2007)

Honestly (i know i'm repeating myself) i don't get it.

He gets the whole damn orchestra and all and plays a god damn snippy-sounding Ovation.
He could have played, i don't know, a true classical guitar. Something that sounds fuller.
Soundcheck, Yngwie?


----------

